# Biomycin question



## goatkid (Oct 26, 2007)

I picked up some BoSe from the vet and asked him what to do for Cozette if her facial problems are caused by an eat infection. He said to give her Biomycin. Is oxytetracycline safe to give a pregnant goat?


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

As far as I know it is safe. The kids may be born with discolored teeth, but it is worth the price if your doe is truly in need. I use oxytet over pen basically because I am highly allergic to pen and it's cousins through skin contact. I can not even administer it. Don't hesitate if it will save a life. Jennifer


----------



## LLB101 (Sep 29, 2009)

A lot of what I read when considering antibiotics for my doe with Staph aureus, was that oxytetracycline can cause abortions. If it saves the life of your doe, of course there will be more kids later, but there's a lot of info saying its not safe for pregnant goats.

Here's a sample: LA-200 (oxytetracycline)
Over-the-counter Broad-spectrum antibiotic use. Thick liquid is painful to the goats. Interferes with bone & teeth formation both in utero and while kids are growing. Can cause abortion in pregnant does . Dosage 1cc per 25 bls. IM every third day for a maximum usage of three doses. The non-sting version of oxytetracycline is called Bio-Mycin. 

That happens to be from a Boer breeder, but they are goats too. 

Do your own research, just a heads up.


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Does she indeed have an ear infection? Kathie- Cozette is one of your most beloved girls. If she were mine I would make sure first and then go through the antibiotics needed to heal her. She is getting up there but has lots of vim and vigor left in her  If she did abort, she can be rebred. Hope Miss Coz gets better for you. 
Tam

PS Lette last winter was placed on a round of Oxytet, both her kids turned out fine. Not to say that things "don't" happen.


----------



## goatkid (Oct 26, 2007)

I don't know for sure what is causing her problem. I looked in goat medicine and several things were mentioned. I could eliminate CAE because she's always tested negative, her most recent test being in 09. I also eliminated Listeriosis because this has been going on for almost a month now and she's still alive, hasn't had an obvious abortion and she has no neuro problems outside that side of her face. The vet found no dental abcess. I think if she had a stroke, that whole side of her body would be affected. I'm not sure how to tell if a Nubian has an ear infection unless it's festering. It's way easier to tell in LM. What I'm left with for causes are ear infection, brain lesion or trauma to the facial nerve. I think I'll wait til tonite to do anything to see if anyone else herhas any feedback. I'll check her ear this morning and give B complex. BoSe was also suggested, but here again, I've heard it can cause a doe to abort.


----------



## trueblessings (Mar 10, 2008)

I always try Herbal remedies before antibiotic treatments. I have an ear oil for the goats, but just used it on myself last month when getting an ear infection and it works. Have not needed it yet for my furry side of the family. 

Lynn


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Biomicyn is not the same as oxytetracyline so go with what your vet says. I would be concerned myself with the health of the doe then worry abt the babies later. JMO


----------



## Aja-Sammati (Oct 26, 2007)

Biomycin *is* Oxytetracycline, just with a non-stinging agent added. BoSe can cause abortions, but I have only heard of it really happening in sheep. 
As I mentioned in the other post, this happened to our Granny, eventually she couldn't get up one day, and we put her down. She was only 5 years old, and her sister had died of what the owners described as a stroke. I am not saying that I know she had a stroke, I don't, but just as strokes can have different levels of symptoms/results in people, so can they in goats. So she may have had a stroke, which caused partial facial paralysis, and maybe later when she couldn't get up, it was because she had had another stroke...there is no reason why nerve damage caused by listeriosis can't be permanent (we thought Granny had listeriosis, and treated her accordingly, but pooh-poohed ourselves because she wasn't dead, she may have had it, though, and today we believe it was more likely than a stroke). There is no reason why any kind of injury couldn't cause permanent nerve damage.
Keep up the good work, taking care of her as best you can. I know you really want to support her through kidding, so don't hesitate to save her life, because she can't deliver any kids without it


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Here's a sample: LA-200 (oxytetracycline)
Over-the-counter Broad-spectrum antibiotic use. Thick liquid is painful to the goats. Interferes with bone & teeth formation both in utero and while kids are growing. Can cause abortion in pregnant does . Dosage 1cc per 25 bls. IM every third day for a maximum usage of three doses. The non-sting version of oxytetracycline is called Bio-Mycin.
............................

Getting much info from this boer breeder is wasting your time. You can tell it's simply parroting info, because of the dosages given which are out of an old outdated goat book on my shelf.

Then start with the fact that in the 70's tetracycline was used for acne and yes indeed did cause spotted darkening of the teeth of those who used it, my brother for instance. So from this they give you that it causes teeth and bone problems in kids in utereo, sorry but that is a huge stretch even for this prevaore of old wives tails  Any 200 mg tetracycline is given 3cc per 50 pounds subq, nowhere in new literature is any antibiotics given every several days because of goat fast metabolisms or are (other than an initial dose given to get into the blood stream quickly IM) Goat Medicine agrees that all OTC antibiotics are given subq, because goats simply don't have the muscle mass for IM shots like this, especially the amounts given or the length of time needed, sometimes up to 100 days. There are so many things touted as causing abortion...sorry but I have used feed through tetracycline and shots to incoming broker goats for abortion control for years, no abortions ever when on the meds, so how can a med used in the control of abortion, cause abortion?

When surfing the web for your day to day management, please make sure it makes even logical sense who you are asking.....Vicki


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Speaking of outdated info I have just read again a recommendation for worming goats with subQ injection of Ivermectin at a rate of 1 cc per 110 pounds!!!!!! :shocked OMG! So people who read the info from this self appointed adviser who is well known (and from who's list I am banned) do this and then come to me telling me all sorts of stuff about what is wrong with their goats. I am pulling my hair and locking the gate! :bang aaaaargggggggghhhhhh. :crazy
Lee


----------



## Aja-Sammati (Oct 26, 2007)

Spotted teeth? He lucked out- my husband's mouth is mostly silver amalgem, his teeth plain old rotted. 

Curious though where the literature is for the dosage of oxtytet at 6 cc per 100... I could never find a published amount for goats/sheep so I use my vet's recommended dosage of 4.5 cc/ 100lbs, which is the cattle dose, but daily.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

WELL DUH! Sorry abt that Bio-Mycin mistake. Thanks for correcting me.


----------



## LLB101 (Sep 29, 2009)

so how does someone sincere about learning know who/when/what to believe or not? 

I've gotten to the point where I put sources and recommendations in a spreadsheet and try to see patterns and dates of info. Yes, go ahead and tease me about the spreadsheet thing again  but its helpful to see patterns. That's different than "popular" - as we've agreed, just cuz its repeated over and over doesn't make it true. I do try to sort what I find by date if I can find it and see what is early and getting quoted over again. If the oldest source I can find is University with sheep/cattle, then I try to find other stuff by those researchers and see if I can make sense out of their context. Every researcher has bias, even if its just familiarity.

I have seen a distinct pattern that meat goat folks think IM works and dairy does SQ. That makes some sense given the difference in mass.

If I do find warnings as serious as causing abortion, I do err on the side of caution unless its life threatening. 

With everything I've ever set my mind to learn and become reasonably fluent in, I've never come across as much dissent and as little science as about goats! Everyone is adamant that there is their way and the wrong way, lol. Trying to negotiate this minefield and care for my girls CORRECTLY gets a little stressful. So I really appreciate it when folks can explain in context and give some background on discerning what's credible.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

I rely on the Old breeders I know that have used meds and amounts with success. For instance on this forum we have all the info on antibiotics in Goat 101 from Saanendoah.com also there is all the articles by Sue Reith. 
Too bad I didn't go there and look up Bio Mycin before I posted


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Another way I have backed up information is to go to my vet and WSU, U of F, U of K, other sites mentioned, and the trust I place in my mentors experience. When they all corraborate the same information there really is no doubt. Our vets are becoming more and more knowledgeable with dosage differences and work in conjunction with WSU. I do wish though there WAS more research done on caprines. 
Tam


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

And to throw another wrench into it, when treating different problems, different strengths and combinations of antibiotics are routinely used. And of course it's my way or the highway  Most of what I write is from experience or what I have learned from others herds I admire...Goat Medicine, Texas A&M etc.. Rare you will find me parroting another site, well unless it's to poke fun at them  I honestly don't know how new folks do it, it's not as if it is like when I was new, when you are standing in the barnyard or at a show of the breeders you are asking questions of, because if you were, some of the info you are getting you wouldn't aks of them, cause you don't want your goats looking or producing like theirs! Vicki


----------



## LLB101 (Sep 29, 2009)

Vicki McGaugh Tx Nubians said:


> And to throw another wrench into it, when treating different problems, different strengths... of course it's my way or the highway  ... I honestly don't know how new folks do it, ...


Well thanks for understanding! Its aggravating for sure :crazy


----------

